# VBA State Open



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Lets get a head count of AT'ers who will be there and let the smack talking commense!!! 

I'll be there Fri afternoon and camping all weekend so come on out great time on and off the range


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I'll be there.....hopefully.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Unless a total rainout is in the picture, I think there will be a small congingent from WV there....


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

:darkbeer:havn't missed an open since 93 so why would I change anything now:darkbeer:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Looking forward to two firsts, shooting a VBA open and a chance to shoot the animal targets.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*what ?*

what rounds are they shooting each day?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

xring1 said:


> what rounds are they shooting each day?


28Field Sat 14Hunter and 14 Animal Sun


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*thanks*

will the animal round have the extra scoring dot in them?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

xring1 said:


> will the animal round have the extra scoring dot in them?


yes


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*heck yea*

I like the extra points you can make up real quick on those , I need all I can get !


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Since when does the VBA shoot the Animal dot. That sounds like trouble to me. But I will try to shut up for now. Signed 
*THE CHAMP*


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Since when does the VBA shoot the Animal dot. That sounds like trouble to me. But I will try to shut up for now. Signed
> *THE CHAMP*


You caugt em on a fluke year when they were scrambling around wondering what to do to make a bunch of Carowhiner happy!!!!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sweet!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Sweet!


Dont get to used to it... Look foward to shootin against ya in a couple weeks


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Treemonkey dont be SKEERED you know you want in on this!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm kinda planning on bringing the SMFS "trophy" from VA back to NC. I've seen what you guys have to offer in that class and I ain't skeeered.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*VBA open*

Count me in!!!!!


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*smfs*

better go to sherwoods web site and see what that old man BLAKE shot there the last two times!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

xring1 said:


> better go to sherwoods web site and see what that old man BLAKE shot there the last two times!!!


Yea, got my eye on him - his high 530 scores are good for any class! Is he from VA, don't think I met him when I was there 4/04.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*wv*

he is a wv boy hope I can talk him into coming down!


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Sorry Brad, not going to make it this year. But hopefully you'll be up for the VFAA open. Maybe those cowhiners can make it up this far. :wink:


----------



## twoblade (Apr 29, 2008)

some heat will be present from northern va. dressed in black we will:wink: just recognize him as a "re-kindled spirit"


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

bhamlin said:


> Sorry Brad, not going to make it this year. But hopefully you'll be up for the VFAA open. Maybe those cowhiners can make it up this far. :wink:


Thats too bad... i knew you were skeered anyways but its O.K.:embara:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

twoblade said:


> some heat will be present from northern va. dressed in black we will:wink: just recognize him as a "re-kindled spirit"


You have us intreagued how about a little insight???


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Since when does the VBA shoot the Animal dot. That sounds like trouble to me. But I will try to shut up for now. Signed
> *THE CHAMP*


Come on out with it who you draggin up to the commmonwealth with ya???? Need to know how many crying towels to bring.... :embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Come on out with it who you draggin up to the commmonwealth with ya???? Need to know how many crying towels to bring.... :embara:


I'm reasonably sure *THE CHAMP* and the next *SMFS CHAMP* will be making the trip together. :car:


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like this could be a very interesting weekend. Sure wish I could make it


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm reasonably sure *THE CHAMP* and the next *SMFS CHAMP* will be making the trip together. :car:


Well apparently "heat" is coming for all of us from up North???? Whatever that is..... So lets not count our Chickens before they hatch or they might get "torched" by the 'heat"...:wink:


----------



## scepter4 (May 4, 2009)

*buiidog*

sounds like its a mathews man maybe a 60xdog ya think!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

scepter4 said:


> sounds like its a mathews man maybe a 60xdog ya think!


Kendall talked like he would be there but deffinatly not from Northen VA so that rules him out.... But he brings it thats for sure even on a bad day!!


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

ill be there


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Who is "I"??


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

patrick is I


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*profile*

thats what profiles are for to bad everybody dosent fill them out !


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I will be there.

Last year the State Closed at two Rivers was my first event of this type. I managed a 6th place finish in the AMBHFS. I enjoyed it very much, and hope to step up my game this year. I posted a 526 the first day and that was with 2 zeros on the card due to a couple of yank-flinches. 
At 50 years old I hope my eyes and body are in good working order next week-end.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

There is a Field/Hunter/3D round at Augusta Archers this week-end. That would be good practice for the State Event.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Yep and several of us are making the trip up tomorrow morning to shoot it. 



mag41vance said:


> There is a Field/Hunter/3D round at Augusta Archers this week-end. That would be good practice for the State Event.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

C'mon guys no Crispie wagers goin on???? 

I'll be headed up Fri early enough for a half and camping so see yall there


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

If it doesn't go any better than it did yesterday I'm quitting and taking up knitting or something.



X Hunter said:


> C'mon guys no Crispie wagers goin on????
> 
> I'll be headed up Fri early enough for a half and camping so see yall there


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Ron Meadows said:


> If it doesn't go any better than it did yesterday I'm quitting and taking up knitting or something.


If it stays as cool as it has been the last couple of days you need to knit yourself a sweater


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> C'mon guys no Crispie wagers goin on????
> 
> I'll be headed up Fri early enough for a half and camping so see yall there


I'll talk crispie wager but you'll have to spot me alot of points because the scores I have shoot so far this year has SUCKED big time I'll bet you a :darkbeer: you beat me.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Be there*

me, uncle gus and old man cblake plan on making the trip. what time do we start and can someone give me a # and directions of a clean motel close by?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

As much as I was looking forward to being at this shoot, it appears now, with the events of this week, that I will not be able to make it.

Best of luck (and skill) to all those that come out and "toe the line".


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> As much as I was looking forward to being at this shoot, it appears now, with the events of this week, that I will not be able to make it.
> 
> Best of luck (and skill) to all those that come out and "toe the line".


 You and family will be in our prayers. 
Take Care


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> As much as I was looking forward to being at this shoot, it appears now, with the events of this week, that I will not be able to make it.
> 
> Best of luck (and skill) to all those that come out and "toe the line".


Sorry to hear that Lee, was looking forward to meeting you but family comes first and our prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## twoblade (Apr 29, 2008)

*heat*

the heat is all accounted for good luck and have fun.thats what its all about.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone got any scores they can post?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I shot a 538 today. AMBHFS class
Scored better than I shot. If my execution will improve just a little I will be happy.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I shot a 538 today. AMBHFS class
> Scored better than I shot. If my execution will improve just a little I will be happy.


Impressive - good luck tomorrow


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

twoblade said:


> the heat is all accounted for good luck and have fun.thats what its all about.


Heat was torched and sent back and the re"kindled" spirit was broken sat night and sent back as well!!!! Is that all yall got??? Gave em a 5 pint spot and still wasnt enough!!!:embara::zip::tongue::wink:


Scores i know of 

60XBulldog60X 554-79x field 278 hunter half 12/14 animal spots
X Hunter 547(with dropped arrow) 71x 279 hunter half 8/14 animal spots
Steven Stark 546 71x 278 hunter half 10/14 animal spots


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Glad to see Steven is making his way back in the woods. 

Good shooting Kendall 

X Hunter....what am I going to do with you?:embara:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Glad to see Steven is making his way back in the woods.
> 
> Good shooting Kendall
> 
> X Hunter....what am I going to do with you?:embara:


Come and move my sight for me:embara:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Lee, I know you're wondering what happened in the social security division. Old man Blake from WV won that one with a mark chasing 529 on Saturday, and a 272 black face and eight up on the animals. Jarrett Frame from Fredricksburg finished second with a 524 on Sat. and 268/ seven up on the critters.

A little threat of rain, a wonderful time, Too bad I kinda got puny, and in the final act, 60XBulldog60X showed what a class act I've always known he is shown thru........


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Unclegus said:


> Lee, I know you're wondering what happened in the social security division. Old man Blake from WV won that one with a mark chasing 529 on Saturday, and a 272 black face and eight up on the animals. Jarrett Frame from Fredricksburg finished second with a 524 on Sat. and 268/ seven up on the critters.
> 
> A little threat of rain, a wonderful time, Too bad I kinda got puny, and in the final act, 60XBulldog60X showed what a class act I've always known he is shown thru........


Thanks for the kind words Unclegus. I really had a good time over the weekend and enjoyed the chatting yesterday after the tournament. It felt great to get out and shoot an outdoor tournament. I'm looking forward to the next time I get to get out. 

How is Dale's rearend from the ride home with Blake? I hope it didn't take it hard enough to give up shooting!!!!!!! That boy is a trip!!!!

Take care and hope to see you all soon,

Kendall


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Chuck was so excited about winning and the way he shot, he kinda let him off the hook. The biggie was if the shoe is ever on the other foot, chuck will really catch it....And my friend, it was good getting to sit down and talk to you.... Again, you're definitely a class act in my book...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Impressive - good luck tomorrow



Sunday Score for me was 555 for a 2 day total of 1093.
I shot with Tim Ewers and Robert Tyre. They shot; 1109 for Tim, and 1106 for Robert I believe.
That was in the AMBHFS class. Tim was State Champ, Robert Tyre 2nd, and I finished 3rd (by 1 point).
It was my 2nd tournament of this type, and shooting with Tim and Robert was a pleasure. I also shot with Paul Vogel both days and he did well switching from the traditional ranks to BHFS. He and I were the seniors in the group with a combined age of 106.:mg: There were about 95 shooters in the event. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Sunday Score for me was 555 for a 2 day total of 1093.
> I shot with Tim Ewers and Robert Tyre. They shot; 1109 for Tim, and 1106 for Robert I believe.
> That was in the AMBHFS class. Tim was State Champ, Robert Tyre 2nd, and I finished 3rd (by 1 point).
> It was my 2nd tournament of this type, and shooting with Tim and Robert was a pleasure. I also shot with Paul Vogel both days and he did well switching from the traditional ranks to BHFS. He and I were the seniors in the group with a combined age of 106.:mg: There were about 95 shooters in the event. I enjoyed it very much.


If you can hang close with Timmy and Robert you doing something. 
Great shooting!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> If you can hang close with Timmy and Robert you doing something.
> Great shooting!


 Thanks Bob. I wouldn't say I was hanging with them. They would have to be stuggling for me to "hang with them"; but I was pleased with my progress from last fall VBA State closed event.
I am a little behind the experience curve but I very much enjoy shooting with good shooters. I have been shooting for quite a while but not this type of archery. I learn something from every shooter I meet. I hope that never changes. I had a goal of finishing top five and that was met. I missed my goal of 540 but that will be next. (I hope)


----------

